# Thawing Meat Question



## dcecil (Jul 11, 2018)

I have learned two valuable lessons since joining this forum.  #1 Shop for meat on sale and #2 proper storage for uncooked and left overs.  Prior to this site and prior to purchasing my Lang it was always go to the meat market and grab what we wanted to eat that day.  So right out of the gate I was paying full price and a lot of left overs just got tossed.  I could probably add Lesson #3 as what to make out of left overs from all the great threads on the site.  Its awesome how much there is to learn here outside of the just recipes and cooking.  So, with all that the first thing I did after I received my Lang was go on craigslist and find a freezer so I could stock up on meat that was a good deal.  I have now reached the point to where I will be shopping from my freezer for awhile LOL.  Now to the topic of the thread.  Im cooking a 14 lb brisket and Three or four racks of St Louis this weekend.  Can anyone help me with proper technique and time guidelines on how get the Brisket thawed out to be ready for the grill at 4 am on saturday morning.  Besides taking it out of the freezer LOL does anyone have suggestions on proven ways to keep the integrity of the meat.  Thanks in advance


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jul 11, 2018)

I'm sure you're looking for something else because this seems so obvious. Put it in the refrigerator. It should be thawed by Friday evening and still in good shape.


----------



## 73saint (Jul 11, 2018)

I took a 14 lb packer out today. Put it in the fridge when I left for work today. Will take it out when I get home. And will repeat the process throughout the week until it thaws, should be thawed by Friday.


----------



## motocrash (Jul 11, 2018)

OSD is right on.I will quick thaw chicken and pork in water but not beef.


----------



## dcecil (Jul 11, 2018)

oldsmokerdude said:


> I'm sure you're looking for something else because this seems so obvious. Put it in the refrigerator. It should be thawed by Friday evening and still in good shape.


No sir, not to obvious.  I’m New to freezing large cuts of meat.  Just searching for recommendations on timelines of thawing larger cuts.  Just asking how long In advance I should pull from freezer and put in fridge


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 11, 2018)

Thawing in the fridge is always the best bet.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 11, 2018)

a 12-14lb frozen turkey takes 3-4 days in the fridge so I would just go with that rule.  BTW, I hope you can pull it out now.


----------



## kit s (Jul 11, 2018)

Vacuum packed or sealed, I place them in water (does not have to be hot or even warm) for a couple hours then throw in fridge....water bath will speed the thaw it is the same principal as when a person water bath sausages or soul vide food. It speeds up the heat transfer.


----------



## dcecil (Jul 11, 2018)

oldsmokerdude said:


> I'm sure you're looking for something else because this seems so obvious. Put it in the refrigerator. It should be thawed by Friday evening and still in good shape.





73saint said:


> I took a 14 lb packer out today. Put it in the fridge when I left for work today. Will take it out when I get home. And will repeat the process throughout the week until it thaws, should be thawed by Friday.





motocrash said:


> OSD is right on.I will quick thaw chicken and pork in water but not beef.





chilerelleno said:


> Thawing in the fridge is always the best bet.



Thanks guys, I know this seems like a bone head question but I just don’t want to be sitting on this thing like a chicken on an egg come Friday night trying to get it thawed LOL. Been thawing small cuts forever but never a 14 lb brisket.  Thanks for the help fellas.


----------



## dcecil (Jul 11, 2018)

banderson7474 said:


> a 12-14lb frozen turkey takes 3-4 days in the fridge so I would just go with that rule.  BTW, I hope you can pull it out now.[/QUO


. Yessir, coming out at lunch time.  It’s only 11am where I’m at


----------



## dcecil (Jul 11, 2018)

kit s said:


> Vacuum packed or sealed, I place them in water (does not have to be hot or even warm) for a couple hours then throw in fridge....water bath will speed the thaw it is the same principal as when a person water bath sausages or soul vide food. It speeds up the heat transfer.


Vacuum packed


----------



## kit s (Jul 11, 2018)

dcecil said:


> Vacuum packed


Well then if it is not thawed on day before your cook.....then well throw it in some water for a few hours....and that should do it....or start out doing that...either way will get ya there.


----------



## dcecil (Jul 11, 2018)

kit s said:


> Well then if it is not thawed on day before your cook.....then well throw it in some water for a few hours....and that should do it....or start out doing that...either way will get ya there.


Thanks Kit, its resting in the fridge.  If it takes to long ill give a bath.


----------



## mosparky (Jul 11, 2018)

Whatever you do, do not thaw on counter or warm water. I would leave in fridge til 4 hours or so before cook time and if needed into cold water bath for the last few hours


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 11, 2018)

ALWAYS thaw in the fridge, or in a cold water bath in the fridge.  I will thaw 22 lb. turkeys in the fridge for 5 days (3 of them) and the innards are frosty but thawed enough to yank out (then the best part of the turkey - boil 'em up and devour!).


----------



## dcecil (Jul 11, 2018)

mosparky said:


> Whatever you do, do not thaw on counter or warm water. I would leave in fridge til 4 hours or so before cook time and if needed into cold water bath for the last few hours


Thanks mosparky, I will keep that in mind


----------



## dcecil (Jul 11, 2018)

pops6927 said:


> ALWAYS thaw in the fridge, or in a cold water bath in the fridge.  I will thaw 22 lb. turkeys in the fridge for 5 days (3 of them) and the innards are frosty but thawed enough to yank out (then the best part of the turkey - boil 'em up and devour!).


Pops, thank you for the advice.  Much appreciated


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 11, 2018)

I figure one day (24 hrs ), in the refer for every 5 pounds of meat. Thick roasts, Butt, Beef Rib Roast, etc, I add a day. I also round up. 14 pounds, I go 3 full days...JJ


----------



## dcecil (Jul 11, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> I figure one day (24 hrs ), in the refer for every 5 pounds of meat. Thick roasts, Butt, Beef Rib Roast, etc, I add a day. I also round up. 14 pounds, I go 3 full days...JJ


Thanks chef,


----------

